# Attack on Titan vs Avengers and Guardians of the Galaxy (Marvel Cinematic Movies)



## Catalyst75 (Nov 14, 2014)

And Spider-Man.  

Created this thread in response to the articles that talk about an Attack on Titan x Marvel Comics Crossover.  The comic itself comes out on Saturday, but I would like to see what fan's thoughts are on this.

Links to the Articles below:





NOTE: I limited the match to the Marvel Cinematic Movies incarnations because the line-ups of the groups involved in the movie makes me think that, power-level wise, the characters may be depicted closer to their movie incarnations than their actual comic book selves whom their designs and appearances in the crossover take after.


----------



## tonpa (Nov 14, 2014)

HULK SMASH, Ironman, and Thor got this. 

Isn't SNK verse titans are building level and the higher up is city block?


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 14, 2014)

Hulk smashes, Rocket nukes them with an 29 exaton level bomb, Thor hammers, Tony makes them his personal bitches.

Nearly every single of the Avengers are hundreds of times faster , thousands of times more durable and  have weapons and characters on their side that can potentially solo the verse.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Hulk smashes, Rocket nukes them with an 29 exaton level bomb, Thor hammers, Tony makes them his personal bitches.
> 
> Nearly every single of the Avengers are hundreds of times faster , thousands of times more durable and  have weapons and characters on their side that can potentially solo the verse.



are we still talking about recent movie incarnations?


----------



## Expelsword (Nov 14, 2014)

This crossover is going to be a joke.

The Titans can't threaten any version of any Marvel superhero.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 14, 2014)

Cinematic marvel tops at cb feats and hypersonic speed afaic .
this should be a decent match even more when colossal can pretty much nuke them


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> [YOUTUBE]E781QE7ZQK8[/YOUTUBE]



yea, well until they figure out the very specific weak point, ain't nobody nuking shit. 

Not even Hulk.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 14, 2014)

Er you do know that disintegrating them would automatically hit their weak point right?


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 14, 2014)

MCU Thor is about as close in speed to AoT as Mirage is climbing Mount Fuji


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Er you do know that disintegrating them would automatically hit their weak point right?



name one thing that _cinematic_ Marvel shown up to this exact point in time would be capable of instant and consistent disintegration. 

On the hero's side.


----------



## Red Angel (Nov 14, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Hulk smashes, Rocket nukes them with an *29 exaton level bomb*, Thor hammers, Tony makes them his personal bitches.
> 
> Nearly every single of the Avengers are hundreds of times faster , thousands of times more durable and  have weapons and characters on their side that can potentially solo the verse.



What? When?


----------



## AngryHeretic (Nov 14, 2014)

Pretty sure it's based on the bomb destroying Ronan's hammer, which held planet-busting energy at the time. I haven't seen the calc myself so I don't know if the logic works out, but that's the only showing of that weapon I can think of that would justify 29 exatons.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 14, 2014)

AngryHeretic said:


> Pretty sure it's based on the bomb destroying Ronan's hammer, which held planet-busting energy at the time. I haven't seen the calc myself so I don't know if the logic works out, but that's the only showing of that weapon I can think of that would justify 29 exatons.



That and he said if needed it could blow up moons.

He also made it from random scrap metal from Quill's ship in just a few minutes.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> yea, well until they figure out the very specific weak point, ain't nobody nuking shit.
> 
> Not even Hulk.



Hulk is listed as having Class G+ striking strength....he should have no problems here.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Hulk is listed as having Class G+ striking strength....he should have no problems here.



Uh, Titans can regenerate from pretty much anything, as long as the weak point wasn't damaged in such a way that would legitimately kill them.

and by regenerate, I mean regrow limbs, heads, fix broken bones, etc.

But, I will give you this: The typical Titan is stupid as fuck. So it's not like the Hulk is any _real_ danger in that regard.

However, no matter how many times he hits them or throws them, sans the scenario where he sufficiently damages _that weak point_, they'll just keep getting up over. and  over. and over.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 14, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Uh, Titans can regenerate from pretty much anything, as long as the weak point wasn't damaged in such a way that would legitimately kill them.
> 
> and by regenerate, I mean regrow limbs, heads, fix broken bones, etc.
> 
> ...



Whats stopping him from literally ripping them to shreds or just plain throwing them in the stratosphere?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow

Never actually seen an AoT wanker before

Hulk or Thor smacks them once.  Nothing regens.  They possess in excess of town level feats from thor's first film and from the first avengers (mostly powerscaling for hulk though)

AoT has nothing durable enough to have any matter remaining to regen from


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Whats stopping him from literally ripping them to shreds or just plain throwing them in the stratosphere?



Nothing's really _stopping him_, but...

again, unless he sufficiently damages _that weak point_, it's not going to matter.

Granted, there's *certainly* nothing stopping him from practicing his juggling, but what would that accomplish? You'd just have giants raining down from the sky. I will admit, though, I'd have no idea how this would affect the Titan's body, because it simply hasn't been done.

And I'm just referring to your *typical* Titan. Which are, again, stupid as fuck. 

@Chaos: 

I ain't wanking, bro, step down from your pedestal. It must be awfully lonely up there.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

I like my perch chuckles

No need to join your company now


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I like my perch chuckles
> 
> No need to join your company now



It's too bad your pedestal is made of wax, though.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Nov 14, 2014)

This is a moot point anyway because any punch of Hulk's/hit of Thor's with effort put into it is going to damage their weak spot anyway through the sheer power of their blows.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

No though

You were wanking

Even if you didn't purposefully do so

Bear in mind, vaporizing something like the colossal Titan would only take something similar to an MOAB based on when it vaped itself to cause that explosion.

Thor and Hulk sit a good thousand times higher than the energy to accomplish this on a much smaller surface area.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

So what you're saying what it sounds like to me is if a 15 meter gets Hulk-punched/hammer-slammed in the _leg_, it's going to damage the weak point in the *back of their neck*.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

No shit?

Physics, funny thing about energy

It has to go somewhere and be used


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 14, 2014)

Why would they hit the fucking leg when the giant body is a fucking better option? 

You're putting yourself on a wall here by putting asinine scenarios that will most likely never happen..


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Why would they hit the fucking leg when the giant body is a fucking better option?
> 
> You're putting yourself on a wall here by putting asinine scenarios that will most likely never happen..



It was purposefully a very unlikely scenario.

Physics or not, I don't think that sounds right, but w/e. 

With all this being said, if Hulk and Thor are included, chances are they'll be horribly downgraded/retconned.

Or just not included at all.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 14, 2014)

What the fuck we are in a battledome scenario not a movie or a story telling scenario where everything needs to fit so people can get excitement out of low showings.... why would we downgrade fighters here?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> What the fuck we are in a battledome scenario not a movie or a story telling scenario where everything needs to feat so people can get excitement out of low showings.... why would we downgrade fighters here?



I'm just saying.

Calm the fuck down.

Okay?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

You have the right to your opinion, not to it's sanctity. 

Also?

Don't assume fuckers aren't calm just because they're tearing into you.

Some fuckers just enjoy it


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 14, 2014)

^What chaos said.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Don't assume fuckers aren't calm *just because they're tearing into you*.



And that's your opinion. 

"Tearing into" implies there was an argument or a debate going on to begin with.

If you bothered to read my posts without your contrived sense of self-claimed faux-superiority, then you'd have been able to tell that I was trying to get things as clear as possible regarding this crossover, and whether or not this would have been a complete stomp in Marvel's favor, Hulk & Thor inclusion or not. Obviously, the heroes are going to win. It's just how these things work.

So to you, I refer you to my previous statement: Get off your wax pedestal. It's a long way down, and the fall is going to hurt.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> And that's your opinion.
> 
> "Tearing into" implies there was an argument or a debate going on to begin with.
> 
> ...





Yami Munesanzun said:


> yea, well until they figure out the very specific weak point, ain't nobody nuking shit.
> 
> Not even Hulk.



So... do you have short term memory loss?

Because posts like those aren't in any way what you're describing you're doing chuckles 

Also, forgot about .

Goes nicely with multi block extremis in IM3

This one's a gem too buddy 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> name one thing that _cinematic_ Marvel shown up to this exact point in time would be capable of instant and consistent disintegration.
> 
> On the hero's side.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> So... do you have short term memory loss?
> 
> Because posts like those aren't in any way what you're describing you're doing chuckles



>implying I can't make posts in that fashion on purpose

faux-superiority

Wax Pedestal.

God, you're dense.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

You're not particularly entertaining as a troll 

Suppose the backpedaling is kind of cute though


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> You're not particularly entertaining as a troll



"troll".

Sure. If that's what you need to tell yourself, go right ahead. 

And I know the reasoning behind my posts better than you do. So...you're wrong, which is fine.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

You do realize you're on the internet right?

Fuckers get defensive and backpedal all the time and try brushing it off as "lolifukwitu" shit

Common in youtube comments

Even if your claim is actually true, the cynicism of the net is too fucking large for it to be taken seriously


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Even if your claim is actually true, the cynicism of the net is too fucking large for it to be taken seriously



Do you honestly think I care if people believe it or not? Nardo

Like you said, this is the internet. So if they don't believe the claim, I don't have to justify it because...well, they're nobody. No offense intended, of course.


----------



## Expelsword (Nov 14, 2014)

Even if you said they were perfectly invincible unless hit square in the back of the neck...

The Titans can't hurt their opposition, so it's only a matter of time before they all die.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Kind of, yeah

You wouldn't bother responding and trying to justify anything if you didn't give a shit

The wonders of basic human psychology


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> Even if you said they were perfectly invincible unless hit square in the back of the neck...
> 
> The Titans can't hurt their opposition, so it's only a matter of time before they all die.



Obviously.

I'd imagine that's the point of the comic crossover.

@Chaos:

It's called "leading". Whether or not that's a psychology term, that's how I'm coining it.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Whatever you need to tell yourself dude 

I'll just keep posting in hopes something fun happens in the meantime


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Whatever you need to tell yourself dude



Again, I know my reason for posting better than you do. The fact that you're trying to refute this or imply otherwise is...cute.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Like I said, you'd not even bother responding if you didn't give a modicum of a shit.

Whatever the reason for giving a shit may be

Me?

I wouldn't be posting if I wasn't looking for entertainment in the same vein.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 14, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Like I said, you'd not even bother responding if you didn't give a modicum of a shit.



I start giving a shit when people with an undeserved ego try telling me that they know the reason behind my posting, or what I say, better than I do.

M'kay?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 14, 2014)

And my ego somehow affects you? 

That's pretty entertaining actually.

Thanks.


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 14, 2014)

What?

Even pretending physics isn't a thing, what's stopping Hulk from going overkill once he realizes the Titans aren't dying as is par for the course for his character? Ripping their heads off or pounding them to mush doesn't count as damage to the back of the neck or something? Didn't Eren fuck hoards of these assholes up without rhyme or reason? Is Thor as dumb as a sack of Mjolnir? He won't at some point think to himself, _Hey, these guys are regenerating, but I hit that fucker in the nape of the neck and he hit pavement. Maybe there's something to that..._ Hell, we've got super-genius Tony Stark on the premises, and he won't draw any conclusions of his own?

The fuck?


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 14, 2014)

Nah other taco, everyone will use the same ineffective attack over and over again


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Nov 14, 2014)

clearly observing the opponent is too far above the paygrade of MCU 

The AoT military is a bunch of hyperobservant super soldiers of the highest caliber


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 14, 2014)

ODC standard assumption strikes again.


----------



## Solar (Nov 14, 2014)

I remember coming into this thread back when it had three posts in it, and seeing that the first two posts already said what I was going to say (more or less), I left it. 

I'm impressed that it got to over fifty, though. 5 stars.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> I remember coming into this thread back when it had three posts in it, and seeing that the first two posts already said what I was going to say (more or less), I left it.
> 
> I'm impressed that it got to over fifty, though. 5 stars.



The comic comes out tomorrow, so this thread is going to get a lot more attention once the events of the issue are known.

The reasons why I restricted it to the Cinematic incarnations is because I am almost certain that the Avengers and Guardians of the Galaxy will be depicted along those lines, and that those would be the only ones that the Titans could realistically give a good fight against.


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 14, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It was purposefully a very unlikely scenario.
> 
> Physics or not, I don't think that sounds right, but w/e.
> 
> ...



That's fine if you don't think it sounds right, but even with basic human-level punches, force travelling all through a body happens. When you hit someone hard enough in the chest you can rattle other areas of their body as well, as the energy travels from your fist and along the person's body.
In thor's case, what this means is that when he punches a titan in the chest, it wil ltravel through the titan's body and turn it to lovely little giblets.
which is something that really should be obvious and not need to be explained.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> MCU Thor is about as close in speed to AoT *as Mirage is climbing Mount Fuji*


----------



## AngryHeretic (Nov 15, 2014)

Why does this thread still exist? 

Rocket Raccoon fires a moon-busting rocket and everything dies. If anything does survive, Thor flies around and electrocutes it the same way he electrocuted several of the big Chitauri war-machines at once. 

inb4 unless electricity hits the nape of the neck it doesnt kill them lol


----------



## NightmareCinema (Nov 15, 2014)

Kannazuki no Miko profiles, ^ (use bro).

Get to it.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 15, 2014)

i think the only people that have trouble would be hawkeye and black widow?

Hulk, Iron man, Thor, and Pretty sure any of the GotG roll it. Especially Rocket, Starlord and Groot. 

Cap's shield could maybe neck slice


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Kannazuki no Miko profiles, ^ (use bro).
> 
> Get to it.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 15, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So what you're saying what it sounds like to me is if a 15 meter gets Hulk-punched/hammer-slammed in the _leg_, it's going to damage the weak point in the *back of their neck*.



Did you even went through High School and have a little bit knowledge about how energy works ? Cause by your logic I can be 1 meter away from the blast radius of a megaton bomb and be alive .

Yeah, your logic is that bad .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2014)

>Anything with flying and higher DC vs Titans
Lel
Also:
[YOUTUBE]YBC1Qob27sM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 15, 2014)

They'd make great coasters for Thor's drink.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Nov 15, 2014)

Buy Odin's Beer!


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 15, 2014)

> MAPSK
> Posting

Literally a masochist.


----------



## Red Angel (Nov 15, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> *That and he said if needed it could blow up moons.*
> 
> He also made it from random scrap metal from Quill's ship in just a few minutes.
> 
> ...



Yet has never actually done so, fascinating

But really, statements don't mean a thing unless they're backed up by feats


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 15, 2014)

Ronan's hammer wasn't planet busting in the first place, that's not what you see in the flashback


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 15, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> >Anything with flying and higher DC vs Titans
> Lel
> Also:
> [YOUTUBE]YBC1Qob27sM[/YOUTUBE]



That raises the question does Tony have any jericho missiles built into his suits? He did say they ran on repulsor technology and all.



Skarbrand said:


> Yet has never actually done so, fascinating
> 
> But really, statements don't mean a thing unless they're backed up by feats



The statement couldn't have been more direct. This was literally the writers telling us how much damage the bomb was capable of so Ronan would look that much more impressive when he tanked it. If you're going to fire down a statement you have to atleast give a valid form of contradiction otherwise that doesn't work.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 15, 2014)

"It was the writers telling us" 

no it was a character making a fallible statement


This is the same thing people said to justify solar system level Cell


----------



## Red Angel (Nov 15, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> That raises the question does Tony have any jericho missiles built into his suits? He did say they ran on repulsor technology and all.
> 
> 
> 
> The statement couldn't have been more direct. *This was literally the writers telling us how much damage the bomb was capable of* so Ronan would look that much more impressive when he tanked it. *If you're going to fire down a statement you have to atleast give a valid form of contradiction otherwise that doesn't work*.



You do realise by this logic Cell would be a solar system buster and Sensui would be a planet buster because "the author wrote it so it must be true". This isn't MvC where author's intent means something

If we've really regressed to the point where statements that have no feats to back them count as evidence our standards have seriously reached a whole new low

That's shifting the burden of proof. Also, all that needs to be said is "there are no feats to back it so it's worthless"


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 15, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> You do realise by this logic Cell would be a solar system buster and Sensui would be a planet buster because "the author wrote it so it must be true". This isn't MvC where author's intent means something
> 
> If we've really regressed to the point where statements that have no feats to back them count as evidence our standards have seriously reached a whole new low
> 
> That's shifting the burden of proof. Also, all that needs to be said is "there are no feats to back it so it's worthless"



Except those have actually been contradicted and both times they lack the experience to know for sure. Here Rocket clearly has made them before and knows what he's capable of making. Atleast 1/3rd of the stats applied here to fictional characters in the OBD are applied through word of mouth by the characters themselves or actual statements given by the author/mangaka what have you.

If the character knows what he's talking about, and there's no evidence to contradict otherwise than writing off as invalid makes little sense. That's why Birus is an SS buster and Cell is not.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2014)

The soul gem is planet level and it gave durability and power to ronan.
I don't know where this planet level hammer stuff is coming from.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 15, 2014)

I wonder if Loki was planet level when he had the tesseract


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 16, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Except those have actually been contradicted and both times they lack the experience to know for sure. Here Rocket clearly has made them before and knows what he's capable of making. *Atleast 1/3rd of the stats applied here to fictional characters in the OBD are applied through word of mouth by the characters themselves or actual statements given by the author/mangaka what have you.*
> If the character knows what he's talking about, and there's no evidence to contradict otherwise than writing off as invalid makes little sense. That's why Birus is an SS buster and Cell is not.


Those are really casis by casis, tho.
Wills was pitying them,  knew his own disciple, and had no reason to lie.
 Raccon is not even a valid source characterization wise to begin with. (He could very well be just bragging about his crazy weapons or bullshiting like he'd done multiple times before.)
Not even talking about how the fucking top/god tiers are just planet wipers (which grants way less them planet level)
so yeah,  moon level rocket is iffy at best.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 16, 2014)

thor solos due to lighting and flight. remove thor and the titans perhaps win due to sheer numbers. still, they'd have problems hurting hulk and racoon's guns can mow them down in droves.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 16, 2014)

Planet-level Thor on the other hand is legit


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 16, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Those are really casis by casis, tho.
> Wills was pitying them,  knew his own disciple, and had no reason to lie.
> Raccon is not even a valid source characterization wise to begin with. (He could very well be just bragging about his crazy weapons or bullshiting like he'd done multiple times before.)
> Not even talking about how the fucking top/god tiers are just planet wipers (which grants way less them planet level)
> so yeah,  moon level rocket is iffy at best.



Again this is just a baseless assumption. There was no reason for Rocket to exaggerate he was directly explaining what the purpose of the bomb he was building was capable of, there was no bragging in his voice he was being matter of fact. Besides he was explaining that it was a last resort. And we don't see him exaggerate or use hyperbole with anything else in the movie. 

Rocket is moon level but only with prep time.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 16, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Again this is just a baseless assumption. There was no reason for Rocket to exaggerate he was directly explaining what the purpose of the bomb he was building was capable of, there was no bragging in his voice he was being matter of fact. Besides he was explaining that it was a last resort.


Can't really recall the proper context of the claim ,mind linking?  Regardless, way stronger beings spent the whole movie to get around a lifewiping gem. A moon busting weapon is arguable outlierish.


> *And we don't see him exaggerate or use hyperbole with anything else in the movie. *


We do see he lying and bullshitting for gags on daily basis, tho.


> Rocket is moon level but only with prep time.


Cool story, bro 
backed up on which feats? 
How did he even know that it would destroy a moon to begin with? 
Has he even especified which kind of moon it would destroy/had destroyed in past ? Our "Moon" is a pretty huge moon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2014)

> lifewiping gem


I recall a planet exploding in the example of it given


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 16, 2014)

I just recall this like Dark Cloud covering the planet, but it probably did get destroyed at the end


----------



## tonpa (Nov 16, 2014)

Jesus this thread is still going on? It was agreed that guts from berserk wouldnt have a problem dealing with the titans. Last time i checked guts < mcm.


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 16, 2014)

Pretty sure I remember the planet actually in the process of being destroyed.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 16, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Can't really recall the proper context of the claim ,mind linking?  Regardless, way stronger beings spent the whole movie to get around a lifewiping gem. A moon busting weapon is arguable outlierish.
> 
> We do see he lying and bullshitting for gags on daily basis, tho.
> 
> ...




1. you want me to give a link to a movie that hasn't been released on DVD yet?

2. Except those were clearly pranks, whereas he actually followed through with using the bomb he made as being the only weapon they could use to destroy Ronan which even that didn't work

3. He's a wanted criminal, its more than likely he has actually used it for escape purposes when the situation became dire enough to use it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 16, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> I recall a planet exploding in the example of it given


I really don't but i guess it was implied or something ...
@Tom 
1-nah, i had forgotten it.
2/3- frankly,  considering how planet busting gem is likely legit there shouldn't be much problem on quantify it using an average sized moon. (We can't really assume that an alien from another system was talking about our moon,tho )


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 16, 2014)

When I looked it up, it seems that the cross-over only consisted of eight pages at the most, with the Guardians of the Galaxy appearing at the end (Thor doesn't even appear in here).



Mid-way through, the Avengers figured out that the weakness of the Titans is on the back of their necks, and they acted accordingly against the few Titans that they encountered, and it ends before the battle with the Colossal Titan gets under way.

Makes me wonder if this will be a mini-series or a one-shot, because I wonder what the Avengers' reactions will be if or when they learn how the Titans are created (although even the unique Titans appear to be treated as more like the average Titan in the issue).


----------



## SSMG (Nov 16, 2014)

The hype about the moon busting should be throw out. Its actual explosion was roughly only 20m large... Which would hardly make a crater on a moon let alone bust it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 16, 2014)

SSMG said:


> The hype about the moon busting should be throw out. Its actual explosion was roughly only 20m large... Which would hardly make a crater on a moon let alone bust it.



Obviously the AoE wasn't going to be moon-sized otherwise the entire Nova Corps would have been life-wiped.....


----------



## SSMG (Nov 17, 2014)

I never claimed its AoE would have to be moon sized.. But it'd have to be bigger than what was shown or it'd only put a small crater in any moon. 

And then of course there's also the ship rocket flew into Rohan doing more damage than the supposed moon buster bomb. The statement was clear hyperbole.

Edit and to whoever claimed that in the flashback at the collectors it shows the stone busting a planet was wrong, it only showed the surface of the planet getting destroyed.. It didn't show a planet being busted.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 17, 2014)

SSMG said:


> I never claimed its AoE would have to be moon sized.. But it'd have to be bigger than what was shown or it'd only put a small crater in any moon.
> 
> And then of course there's also the ship rocket flew into Rohan doing more damage than the supposed moon buster bomb. The statement was clear hyperbole.
> 
> Edit and to whoever claimed that in the flashback at the collectors it shows the stone busting a planet was wrong, it only showed the surface of the planet getting destroyed.. It didn't show a planet being busted.



The ship didn't damage Ronan at all....it got him off of Drax but it didn't do any damage....Its pretty clear that Rocket's bomb>>>>>kamikaze-ing Ronan in terms of damage otherwise they wouldn't have put so much stake at the bomb.

If Rocket was exaggerating he would have atleast let them know before even using it, considering billions of lives were at stake he didn't and there was no indication or implication he was exaggerating or any form of contradictions given in the film so his statement still stands.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Nov 17, 2014)

Wasn't the thing they shot Ronan with different to the bomb anyway?

As in it was a cannon, not a bomb.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 17, 2014)

I@Tom the ship physically pushed Ronan back several feet across the room and out of the frame of the scene... whereas the explosive generade that was shot only made him go to one knee in the same spot.

And the instance I'm talking about wasnt rocket using it so he couldn't warn them.. Since he was outside of the craft they were in at the time. The second one rocket made after the crash has an even worse AoE..which is what bombs are all about.

@Thanatoseraph
I've always thought they were two different things as well.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Nov 17, 2014)

Character statements go on a case-by-case basis.

Rocket's statement is honestly just similar to Cell's solar system busting claim and until he backs up his bomb's hype with feats, it's meaningless.

Ultimately, whether the bomb is a moonbuster or not is irrelevant considering the MCU Avengers are going to be wrecking the Titans anyway.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Nov 17, 2014)

Going off my MU knowledge rocket can casually build tiny nukes on the go from nearby things. I wouldn't put it past Guardians 2 to show everyone just how much of a threat rocket truly is.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Nov 18, 2014)

Too much of a stomp.

Hulk flicks his finger and they are dead. Thor uses Godblast and they all die. Tony nukes them down.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 19, 2014)

SSMG said:


> I@Tom the ship physically pushed Ronan back several feet across the room and out of the frame of the scene... whereas the explosive generade that was shot only made him go to one knee in the same spot.
> 
> And the instance I'm talking about wasnt rocket using it so he couldn't warn them.. Since he was outside of the craft they were in at the time. The second one rocket made after the crash has an even worse AoE..which is what bombs are all about.
> 
> ...



That's because the ship pushed him  and caught him off-guard where as he tanked the bomb when he was ready for it. the fact of the matter is that the bomb was the best thing they had to kill Ronan if they just had to ram him with a ship they would have lured him outside instead.



NightmareCinema said:


> Character statements go on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> Rocket's statement is honestly just similar to Cell's solar system busting claim and until he backs up his bomb's hype with feats, it's meaningless.
> 
> Ultimately, whether the bomb is a moonbuster or not is irrelevant considering the MCU Avengers are going to be wrecking the Titans anyway.



The difference is that Cell's can easily be debatable because there are so many factors that contradict his claim and feed the argument that he was just flexing. Whereas here its closer to the Birus SS busting claim because Rocket would know how much firepower his weapons carry and he wasn't bragging about it the way he talked about it was straightforward and a simple explanation "We use this if things get really crazy....or if just need to blow up a moon"


----------

